# Little Bianchi



## rcommbikes (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm posting this bike here to see if it is of any value to Bianchi fans. It was donated to our charity. We sell some bikes to help pay our expenses. Any estimate fof value would be appreciated.


----------



## jackomeano (Mar 8, 2012)

I would say that it is from the 80s. And a good bicycle for kids, boys and girls frames are the same.

   I would say 30 -40 dollars if the tires hold air.
   I  just gave one that I fixed up to a Romanian woman for her son .


----------

